

IBM And The Limits of Transferable Tech Expertise - nsns
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2013/04/23/ibm_and_the_limits_of_transferable_tech_expertise.php

======
CurtMonash
Problems are forbiddingly hard until they aren't.

